

Cgdb: a lightweight curses (terminal-based) interface to GDB - gioele
http://cgdb.github.com/

======
crowell
I've given it a try before. I really just prefer the -tui switch on gdb if I
want to work with multiple panes. It allows src/console/registers/asm panes.
really quite useful.

<http://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/TUI.html>

~~~
prg318
I am also familiar with the --tui switch for GDB and I'm wondering how this
project is different. What does this project provide that gdb's tui mode does
not? Can anyone that has used this expand upon why one would use cgdb over
gdb's --tui mode?

~~~
jlhonora
With --tui there's no syntax highlighting or vim shortcuts. That's enough for
me to prefer cgdb over gdb --tui. Update: I see it has scrollable gdb history,
great feature!

~~~
prg318
That's enough for me to want to give it a shot! Thank you!

------
kleiba
I do the occasional C++ debugging, and use gud-gdb in Emacs for that. I'm
comfortable with Emacs, but I'm still a beginner when it comes to gdb.

Would there be a good reason for me to switch to cgdb?

~~~
fafner
I don't think there is a reason. GUD is very powerful and integrates well
within Emacs. cgdb rather seems to be designed for vi users who don't want a
debug interface in their editor.

~~~
bnegreve
I agree with this, gud is at least as good as cgdb.

------
Leszek
There is also pyclewn, a plugin for vim that lets you interface with gdb.

<http://pyclewn.sourceforge.net/>

